# Looking for something cool for a geeky 9 year old to do in Birmingham on a Saturday afternoon



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2016)

Looking for something cool for a geeky 9 year old to do in Birmingham on a Saturday afternoon...while his little brother goes to the football!

Our eldest's into computer games, manga, Yu-Gi-Oh, etc, etc, so anything cool to do with space or anything along those lines would be great. Any ideas?


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh bugger, messed up the thread title - should be "something cool". Any chance it could be changed please mods?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 8, 2016)

Tinder?





(sorry)


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 8, 2016)

Thinktank at Millennium Point?


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 8, 2016)

Sorry, I have no suggestions but just came in to guffaw at the title


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2016)

Private Storm said:


> Sorry, I have no suggestions but just came in to guffaw at the title



I know...what a numptie. . So annoying you can't edit the thread titles....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2016)

Title edited despite potential for cheap laughs.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks FM!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 8, 2016)

Think tank, Forbidden Planet comic book shop might be up his street too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 9, 2016)

muscovyduck said:


> Thinktank at Millennium Point?


Yep, this.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pen museum. I don't know if its open on a Saturday. I think it might have free calligraphy sessions.


----------

